# Older mothers trying to concieve



## aisling (Apr 9, 2005)

I am 47 my husband is 48 We have been trying for 2+ years I had 2 successful pregnancies but both children died in an accident - this has nothing to do with anything now however - i met a new man 3years ago and we would love a baby of our own. my cycle is regular we  did all the tests and everything seem normal - however my FSH level is 15 and when we tried IVF in Sepember (unsuccessful) i was told i  was not producing big enuf eggs - basicially my eggs were too old - we got one grade 8+ egg however so my problem is my eggs. i am on female multitamin flaxseed oil tabs and femeron which i put myse on after doing researc on the net. Can i take agnus castrur with this does anyone know? 
If there is an older triers out there i would be thrilled to hear from you
thanks
Aisling Republic of Ireland


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Aisling and welcome to FF
I am in my forties as well ... and you will find lots of others lurking around as well ....
You could look at retesting your FSH levels as they can change and see if any of your diet/supplements are working.
Perhaps you could also try and do things like acupuncture or see alternative/complemenatary healers and therapists.  (see the boards dedicated to this as well as lots of interesting info)  I am seeing an acupuncturist at the moment which i am really enjoying.
I am also on clomid which is to help stimulate my ovaries and make sure i ovulate each month (there is a clomid board where there is loads of information)
Not sure if this helps at all - but if you are determined and what a child GO FOR IT.  You wont be the first or last women to have a baby in her late forties - one of my good friends mother had him at 47 and that was way before this level of information and testing ....
Lots of luck in your journey


----------

